# Cedar Shade Farm 2022 Kidding



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well…this is going to be a long waiting room thread, because the first doe isn’t due until 1/14/2022 if she took! I will be posting our breeding plans here and hope to revisit this thread when kidding season starts. 😁 Has anybody else started breeding any of their does yet? I thought I was late to the game but am now finding out I am a bit early. 😅


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

First up is Rarebird Farm Diamond X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey! This breeding happened 8/22, and her due date (if she took) is 1/14/22. This is one of my most anticipated breedings! 🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

This one happened today - EOTL B Escada X Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue. I almost didn’t breed this doe, but her two daughters (should be FFs this Spring/Summer) made so many improvements on her, I figured I’d give it a try! 😁 

I don’t care about eye color, but this buck does have blue eyes, so if any kids do (blue eyes are dominant), they would be our first!

I desperately need to get new photos of both of them! Both have changed so much (for the better) and Blue has matured into quite a handsome buckling. He went through a bit of an awkward phase but seems to be coming out of it anow. 😁


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Exciting! Those are really nice looking goats.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Exciting! Those are really nice looking goats.


Thank you! I’m definitely looking forward to next kidding season! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely girls, no wonder you started a thread early on.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! I'm so glad you made a breeding/kidding thread! Can't wait to see the beautiful kids you get! 😁 Do you plan on retaining any? If yes, from which pairing(s)?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Lovely girls, no wonder you started a thread early on.


Thank you! It’s really all thanks to the awesome people on TGS who took the time to get me started. ❤ Having the correct minerals made a HUGE difference!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

EOTL B Shady Grace was bred to Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue today. 😁 Gracie is our easy-to-milk, kooky, unpredictable, giraffe-tongued, pulls extra weight out of a magic hat bottle baby. Hoping for lots of milk, better front ends, and better blending throughout from this pairing. Oh! And slightly smaller teats. 😝

“Gracie” has consistently produced about 2.5lbs of milk daily since she kidded with a single buckling on March 30th. She is now 5 1/2 months fresh as a 2F. She is sooooo easy to milk. 

I know there are a lot of better ones out there, but we are still proud of her. ❤

If she took, due date should be 1/30/2022.

Blooper pictures because she DO


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you made a breeding/kidding thread! Can't wait to see the beautiful kids you get! 😁 Do you plan on retaining any? If yes, from which pairing(s)?


Thank you! ❤ Honestly I’m open to keeping doelings out of anybody (everybody’s got things I love and things I don’t love 🙈), but Diamond and Gracie are my 2nd and 3rd most anticipated breedings respectively. 😁 I’m saving my favorite for later. 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay for Gracie! Looking forward to kidding season!! I can't wait to start my breeding plans soon!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! ❤ Honestly I’m open to keeping doelings out of anybody (everybody’s got things I love and things I don’t love 🙈), but Diamond and Gracie are my 2nd and 3rd most anticipated breedings respectively. 😁 I’m saving my favorite for later. 😊


You're welcome! 🥰 I can't wait to see the kids you end up retaining and the rest of your breeding plans!! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! 🥰 I can't wait to see the kids you end up retaining and the rest of your breeding plans!! 😁


Thank you! I’m really excited to see how your kids turn out too! Do you know who you’re breeding first and when? 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! I’m really excited to see how your kids turn out too! Do you know who you’re breeding first and when? 😁


Aw, thanks!! I keep on changing my mind, but I think I'll mostly likely breed Lucy first. Not quite sure when though. I will definitely start a thread like yours when I have things figured out more!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aw, thanks!! I keep on changing my mind, but I think I'll mostly likely breed Lucy first. Not quite sure when though. I will definitely start a thread like yours when I have things figured out more!


Sounds good! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Good news! Diamond was supposed to go into heat had she not been bred a couple days ago, and I haven't seen any signs of heat, so I think she is bred! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay Diamond!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, I’m pretty sure that Diamond is bred, and that Squeaks is bred. Gracie is my problem doe, and I’m too scared to say if she’s bred or not. 🙈 Lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just watch her for a month. She will show you if shes bred or not!🙃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Well, I’m pretty sure that Diamond is bred, and that Squeaks is bred. Gracie is my problem doe, and I’m too scared to say if she’s bred or not. 🙈 Lol!


Yay Diamond and Squeaks!! 🤗 Can't wait to see their kids! 😊 Come on Gracie, don't keep your momma guessing!! 😋


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just watch her for a month. She will show you if shes bred or not!🙃


She’s messing with me though. 😆 We waited 21 days and while I don’t think she went into heat, she’s fooled us before. If she did go into heat, it must’ve been a weak one. We put her in with the bucks (supervised) on her predicted possible heat cycle and she didn’t seem interested, so hopefully that means she is bred! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goat Fetal Development


This post describes what amount of goat fetal development corresponds with the number of days of pregnancy - to estimate how developed the baby goats are.




www.betterhensandgardens.com





I always love following along with this chart to see which development stages the kids are at. 😁 It’s amazing how much they develop in just a couple weeks, and at the same time, how long it takes for the lungs to develop! The pregnancy is only 20 - 22 weeks though (depending a bit on breed), and the fact that the kids can even fully develop in that time is just amazing. 🥰 I’ve been very thankful to never have one yet, but knowing that the lungs are developing up until the very end, it’s easy to see why premies can be so hard!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Goat Fetal Development
> 
> 
> This post describes what amount of goat fetal development corresponds with the number of days of pregnancy - to estimate how developed the baby goats are.
> ...


I love to follow that as well! So amazing!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well...we went ahead and got an ultrasound machine! I just couldn't wait any longer to tell if Gracie was pregnant. 😁
So..here's the results:
Rarebird Farm Diamond X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey - 2-3
We definitely saw two spines/rib cages, but there were a lot of cotyledons in there blocking everything so there could be another. She was ultra-sounded at 73 days.  Here is one of the kids. We weren't able to get a picture of two at once, but we did get a picture of one! 









EOTL B Shady Grace X Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue - 1
She made us work to find this single kid! I expected a single since she was a single herself, her FF (Miscarried) was a single, and her 2F was a single. 🙃 I was so worried that she wasn't bred so finding this single was soooo exciting! 









I think what we're looking at is a set of hind legs, maybe even a tail. 😁

Please be a doeling..PLEASE be a doeling, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BE A DOELING...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is very exciting! I am happy for you they are confirmed bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, that is awesome.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Woohoo! Congrats on the confirmed pregnancies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well look what you found! Now its.real, and alot more exciting! I hope they are doelings for you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much everybody! If it weren’t for all the help and advice I’ve been given from TGS members, I doubt Gracie ever would’ve settled. It seems to me like the kelp (and Sweetlix minerals) you all suggested fixed everything!

We are really looking forward to ultra-sounding Bonnie X Gunner. 😁 Her 45 day mark is on December 11th. I can’t believe that I’m wishing for doelings though, somebody wish for bucklings for me! I absolutely cannot keep too many more! We actually have 6 that we hope to be milking next year, which doesn’t seem like a lot but…we hand milk and since it’s completely illegal to even give away raw milk in NJ, we have nothing to do with the milk except use it ourselves.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh yes, I can't wait to see how many little hostages Bonnie has!! So exciting!! Goat Math really has a way of sneaking up on us...._oh I'll just keep this doeling, and that one, and that one over there, oh, and that buckling, and that buckling to compare the two. Then after everyone grows out, I'll only keep the best of the best. Oh wait, I'm also going to need to buy a few goats for new blood. _That's what's goes through my head anyway. 🤪

And yes about all the hand milking and milk! I'll (hopefully) have four does freshen in the spring/summer and I'm already freaking out about all the milk! I have a lot of frozen milk right now and am getting supplies for soap making. Hoping that works out and will help use up all the extra milk. My family is pretty big (seven people) and we go through tons of COWS milk! Apparently, according to my dad and younger brothers, goat milk is "too" sweet and creamy. They love their 1% "milk". 🙄 😆

Do you make things with your goat milk? My family loves ice cream, cajeta, yogurt, and butter when we take the time to save cream.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh yes, I can't wait to see how many little hostages Bonnie has!! So exciting!! Goat Math really has a way of sneaking up on us...._oh I'll just keep this doeling, and that one, and that one over there, oh, and that buckling, and that buckling to compare the two. Then after everyone grows out, I'll only keep the best of the best. Oh wait, I'm also going to need to buy a few goats for new blood. _That's what's goes through my head anyway. 🤪
> 
> And yes about all the hand milking and milk! I'll (hopefully) have four does freshen in the spring/summer and I'm already freaking out about all the milk! I have a lot of frozen milk right now and am getting supplies for soap making. Hoping that works out and will help use up all the extra milk. My family is pretty big (seven people) and we go through tons of COWS milk! Apparently, according to my dad and younger brothers, goat milk is "too" sweet and creamy. They love their 1% "milk". 🙄 😆
> 
> Do you make things with your goat milk? My family loves ice cream, cajeta, yogurt, and butter when we take the time to save cream.


Have you considered using a cream separator? They might find the milk less sweet if you could separate out some of the fat. And you could make all kinds of fun things with the cream!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Have you considered using a cream separator? They might find the milk less sweet if you could separate out some of the fat. And you could make all kinds of fun things with the cream!


I have and would love that, but can't seem to find one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg..


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I have and would love that, but can't seem to find one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg..


Have you tried checking eBay or Craigslist? I know I've seen them for $150 or so for new or like new condition but I must admit that I haven't looked recently.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Have you tried checking eBay or Craigslist? I know I've seen them for $150 or so for new or like new condition but I must admit that I haven't looked recently.


No I haven't really looked for any on there. Those are probably my best bets though for finding one with a good/low price, thanks!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> No I haven't really looked for any on there. Those are probably my best bets though for finding one with a good/low price, thanks!


Glad I could help! Do make sure to look at the shipping price on eBay. It can vary quite a bit and a lot of times if something has a high shipping cost you can find it from a different seller for low or even free shipping.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh yes, I can't wait to see how many little hostages Bonnie has!! So exciting!! Goat Math really has a way of sneaking up on us...._oh I'll just keep this doeling, and that one, and that one over there, oh, and that buckling, and that buckling to compare the two. Then after everyone grows out, I'll only keep the best of the best. Oh wait, I'm also going to need to buy a few goats for new blood. _That's what's goes through my head anyway. 🤪
> 
> And yes about all the hand milking and milk! I'll (hopefully) have four does freshen in the spring/summer and I'm already freaking out about all the milk! I have a lot of frozen milk right now and am getting supplies for soap making. Hoping that works out and will help use up all the extra milk. My family is pretty big (seven people) and we go through tons of COWS milk! Apparently, according to my dad and younger brothers, goat milk is "too" sweet and creamy. They love their 1% "milk". 🙄 😆
> 
> Do you make things with your goat milk? My family loves ice cream, cajeta, yogurt, and butter when we take the time to save cream.


After seeing how quickly I fell victim to chicken math, I’m worried about goat math! I already have reservations on a buck kid from one farm to get new blood because I have reservations on a doe kid or two from another farm that will be too close in relation to my current bucks! And now I want to keep a doe kid out of 3-4 of my own does..🤪

We have made butter, ice cream, soap and yogurt in the past, but the process takes a lot of time that we currently don’t have. 🙃 I’ll probably try to get into soap making again. We make some every once in a while for our own use but I haven’t really tried to market it. We do really enjoy the soap though!

It’s funny, at first I wasn’t a huge fan of goat milk. We were milking a kinder at the time before we got our Nigerians. It was alright but I would never drink it straight. In my opinion our Nigerian milk is sooooo much better! Much more flavorful than what’s in the store, but it doesn’t have any sort of goaty after taste. 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I have and would love that, but can't seem to find one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg..


These are a bit expensive but aren’t near as much as what I usually see them go for. Not sure how they compare quality-wise to the more expensive ones. 🙃 We haven’t gotten one yet but may in the future. We loved our goat milk butter but it took a long time to make, didn’t keep well and couldn’t be left outside of the fridge for more than 10-20 minutes. We may have been doing something wrong..😅


Amazon.com : milk cream separator


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> After seeing how quickly I fell victim to chicken math, I’m worried about goat math! I already have reservations on a buck kid from one farm to get new blood because I have reservations on a doe kid or two from another farm that will be too close in relation to my current bucks! And now I want to keep a doe kid out of 3-4 of my own does..🤪
> 
> We have made butter, ice cream, soap and yogurt in the past, but the process takes a lot of time that we currently don’t have. 🙃 I’ll probably try to get into soap making again. We make some every once in a while for our own use but I haven’t really tried to market it. We do really enjoy the soap though!
> 
> It’s funny, at first I wasn’t a huge fan of goat milk. We were milking a kinder at the time before we got our Nigerians. It was alright but I would never drink it straight. In my opinion our Nigerian milk is sooooo much better! Much more flavorful than what’s in the store, but it doesn’t have any sort of goaty after taste. 😁


Hehe. Well, don't want to brag or anything, but I think I'm pretty good at chicken math - goat math is whole different story though. 😅😬 We recently rehomed all but two of our chickens and are not getting any more. I love their amazing personalities and all, but despite our great efforts to keep them healthy, they were constantly getting sick. We quickly discovered that once a chicken gets sick, there is usually nothing you (or even a vet) can do to save them. Ours were just for eggs and pets so they had names and we got attached to them. Chickens just are not for us I guess. 🙁 Now goat math on the other hand - someone please help me! I don't want to sell any of my current herd, but I want to venture into registered goats. My options are to sell or expand the pens/shelters and I'm leaning towards making a couple hard cuts this spring...😶 I'm super excited to see how your herd develops over the next few years!! And please let me know when you get some new additions to your herd! 😁

You should try to make cajeta. It's delicious (I love it on ice cream) and pretty easy make! It's also a great way to use up extra milk. 

I think it's so interesting how each goat breed has own unique tasting milk. The first milk we had was from Tilly and she is half Pygmy and ND. Her milk was good, not as creamy as we expected, but it was still okay. Then we got Sugar (full ND) when she was in milk and her milk was so much creamier and better tasting! Nigerians really do produce amazing milk!!


CaramelKittey said:


> These are a bit expensive but aren’t near as much as what I usually see them go for. Not sure how they compare quality-wise to the more expensive ones. 🙃 We haven’t gotten one yet but may in the future. We loved our goat milk butter but it took a long time to make, didn’t keep well and couldn’t be left outside of the fridge for more than 10-20 minutes. We may have been doing something wrong..😅
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : milk cream separator


👍
Yes, it takes awhile to get enough cream. We just have a "cream jar" in the freezer and just keeping adding to it until we have enough to make butter. It really does taste great! Hmm, not sure why you could leave yours out for long....


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hehe. Well, don't want to brag or anything, but I think I'm pretty good at chicken math - goat math is whole different story though. 😅😬 We recently rehomed all but two of our chickens and are not getting any more. I love their amazing personalities and all, but despite our great efforts to keep them healthy, they were constantly getting sick. We quickly discovered that once a chicken gets sick, there is usually nothing you (or even a vet) can do to save them. Ours were just for eggs and pets so they had names and we got attached to them. Chickens just are not for us I guess. 🙁 Now goat math on the other hand - someone please help me! I don't want to sell any of my current herd, but I want to venture into registered goats. My options are to sell or expand the pens/shelters and I'm leaning towards making a couple hard cuts this spring...😶 I'm super excited to see how your herd develops over the next few years!! And please let me know when you get some new additions to your herd! 😁
> 
> You should try to make cajeta. It's delicious (I love it on ice cream) and pretty easy make! It's also a great way to use up extra milk.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you were having trouble with them. 😞 Chickens can be tough! And once they start showing symptoms sadly there really isn’t much you can do depending on the disease. 😕 Do you know what it might’ve been? Some diseases (like Mareks) live in the soil for a long time (can’t remember how long) but fortunately there is a vaccine available for that. It’s not 100% though. Parasites are very difficult, especially when you have to throw out all the eggs because of the withdrawal periods on the medications. Kinda defeats the purpose of egg layers too. 😕

We actually did try cajeta once! But..we tweaked the recipe so much that it didn’t come out right. 😅 I’ve heard it’s better than caramel, would love to try to make it on a rainy day!

We may have some hard cuts to make as well, which is why part of me is wishing for buck kids so I don’t keep any. 🙃 I can’t wait to see how your herd develops, Tater is looking great so far and hopefully will be a great match for any doelings you bring in!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Sorry to hear you were having trouble with them. 😞 Chickens can be tough! And once they start showing symptoms sadly there really isn’t much you can do depending on the disease. 😕 Do you know what it might’ve been? Some diseases (like Mareks) live in the soil for a long time (can’t remember how long) but fortunately there is a vaccine available for that. It’s not 100% though. Parasites are very difficult, especially when you have to throw out all the eggs because of the withdrawal periods on the medications. Kinda defeats the purpose of egg layers too. 😕
> 
> We actually did try cajeta once! But..we tweaked the recipe so much that it didn’t come out right. 😅 I’ve heard it’s better than caramel, would love to try to make it on a rainy day!
> 
> We may have some hard cuts to make as well, which is why part of me is wishing for buck kids so I don’t keep any. 🙃 I can’t wait to see how your herd develops, Tater is looking great so far and hopefully will be a great match for any doelings you bring in!


Thanks. Feels like we've had all the chickens illnesses: Water belly, heart attack, sour crop, impacted crop, to name a few. All of ours were under the age of five when they died too - never lost any from predators just sicknesses. Over the past five years we've had total of 20 chickens and 13 died. We currently have Lilac who is a crossed beaked Easter Egger. She is super sweet and I just had to keep her because I know someone else would cull her since she has trouble eating. We also kept her best friend Pixie (Silver Laced Wyandotte) for her companion - they are the cutest together. Your chickens are very beautiful by the way. 😍 And yes on withdrawals and not able to the eat eggs. The past two years have been really bad with mite for some reason. Seems like every few weeks we were putting Ivermectin on them and not able to enjoy one of the main reasons we got them for. 🙃

Bummer! Sorry the cajeta didn't turn out. Were you stirring constantly? I've found that's one way to ruin a batch. My first attempt didn't turn out very well as I was constantly stirring - somehow DaNelle from Weed 'em & Reap has success with that method though. 🤔 With my second attempt, I followed one of Blue Cactus' cajeta videos (only stirring every 20 or so mins) and turned out great! I have since continued to follow her method and it turns out great every time! You should definitely try it again!

Making herd cuts are hard, my least favorite part of goat breeding - I just want to keep them all! 😢 Thanks! I'm really liking how Tater is maturing as well! I need to get new pictures of him as his rump has really leveling and lengthen out! Very excited to see him as an adult!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

The mites may have built up a resistance to the ivermectin. They can be pretty awful, and unfortunately the best cure IMO costs an arm and a leg, but it might be worth it! We had poultry lice once (I assumed the best of this breeder, who is a very good breeder but didn’t warn me about the lice..and it’s my own fault I didn’t quarantine first..) and used Elector PSP. Never came back! Sprayed it on the birds and in the coop/runs, changed bedding and sprayed that down too. Just checked all the birds today and still have not seen it since! 😁

Sorry to hear about the water belly, sour crop, etc. I’m so thankful we haven’t dealt with that yet. It’s so hard to find good vets too. Response time is critical with chickens especially and a lot don’t respond too quickly. 😕

I’m so glad there are good people like you to take care of the cross beaks! I don’t cull them, because my view is if I bring them into this world they are my responsibility, but patience is not my strong point! 😅 And thank you! We try, but right now everybody is molting and not too beautiful. Here’s one: 😳









If I remember correctly I think we were stirring constantly. We also tweaked some of the ingredients that may have messed up the consistency. I didn’t know Blue Cactus had a video on it, I’ll have to try it her way next time! 😁 Thank you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> The mites may have built up a resistance to the ivermectin. They can be pretty awful, and unfortunately the best cure IMO costs an arm and a leg, but it might be worth it! We had poultry lice once (I assumed the best of this breeder, who is a very good breeder but didn’t warn me about the lice..and it’s my own fault I didn’t quarantine first..) and used Elector PSP. Never came back! Sprayed it on the birds and in the coop/runs, changed bedding and sprayed that down too. Just checked all the birds today and still have not seen it since! 😁
> 
> Sorry to hear about the water belly, sour crop, etc. I’m so thankful we haven’t dealt with that yet. It’s so hard to find good vets too. Response time is critical with chickens especially and a lot don’t respond too quickly. 😕
> 
> ...


That's a good point. We were finally able to get rid of the mites before rehoming most of our flock though so I don't think they had built a resistance. I'll have to look into the Elector PSP incase the mites decide to come back!

That's awesome that you haven't run into those problems! I hope you never do either! How long have you been raising chickens for? The only disease we have had and were able to help them fully recover from is bumblefoot. Neosporin works WONDERS for bumble foot - it really speeds up the process!

Thanks, I'm glad you don't cull them either! Do you currently have a cross beak?

You're welcome! Our two girls are also looking pretty rough - looks like a few chickens got murdered in our back yard because of all the feathers laying around! 😂 

I attached a picture of Lilac (my cross beak), we actually had no idea she was one until it just showed up one day when she was about a week old. ( Also, please ignore the person laying on the ground in the back ground. 😜)

Note: I'm completely good with continuing our chicken conversation in PM if you want. I feel kind of bad for clogging up you waiting/kidding thread with post about cajeta and chickens. 😬😅 Just let me know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, we tried to ultrasound Bonnie yesterday. Not sure if she’s bred or not. I didn’t see anything but some friends on FB said they did. 😁 She’s only at 35 days so we’ll try again in a week or so!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's a good point. We were finally able to get rid of the mites before rehoming most of our flock though so I don't think they had built a resistance. I'll have to look into the Elector PSP incase the mites decide to come back!
> 
> That's awesome that you haven't run into those problems! I hope you never do either! How long have you been raising chickens for? The only disease we have had and were able to help them fully recover from is bumblefoot. Neosporin works WONDERS for bumble foot - it really speeds up the process!
> 
> ...


Thank you! We’ve been doing it for about 10-11 years (I was pretty young when we started 😂) Lilac is so cute! I love bearded birds. 😍 

We’ve only had a couple and they were very young. Sadly they didn’t make it too long but we tried to give them a chance. 🙃 Currently I have one D’Uccle cockerel with an odd leg deformity. He’s made it a long time and is still acting like a champ! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Well, we tried to ultrasound Bonnie yesterday. Not sure if she’s bred or not. I didn’t see anything but some friends on FB said they did. 😁 She’s only at 35 days so we’ll try again in a week or so!


I hope she's pregnant and has a beautiful little doeling for you!! 😘 


CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! We’ve been doing it for about 10-11 years (I was pretty young when we started 😂) Lilac is so cute! I love bearded birds. 😍
> 
> We’ve only had a couple and they were very young. Sadly they didn’t make it too long but we tried to give them a chance. 🙃 Currently I have one D’Uccle cockerel with an odd leg deformity. He’s made it a long time and is still acting like a champ! 😁


I'm very happy you haven't run into any of the problems we have. I hope your chickens continue to stay strong! Thank you! 🥰 Although, she is looking pretty rough right now - she's in the middle of molting. 😅 

Awe, I'm sorry your cross beaks didn't live for too long. That's great to hear your cockerel is doing well. 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yesterday, Cedar Shade Sugar Maple was bred to Blue. 😁 Due 4/26/21! I can’t decide if I want to retain a doeling or not so I’m just going to wait and see what we get! 😊
We have yet to get a good picture of Maple so hopefully from these you can get some idea of what she looks like. Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Very nice!


Thank you! 😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful little doe! I wish you and her good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay for Maple and Blue!! I hope she takes!! Do you have any more does that need bred (as long as no one comes back into heat)? Tilly is in a very strong heat today so Tater and her are going to have a date later today. If Maple and her both take, we'll have to have a kidding race! 😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful little doe! I wish you and her good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay for Maple and Blue!! I hope she takes!! Do you have any more does that need bred (as long as no one comes back into heat)? Tilly is in a very strong heat today so Tater and her are going to have a date later today. If Maple and her both take, we'll have to have a kidding race! 😄


Ohh! I love a good kidding race! This should be fun! So currently..here's what's going on..
Diamond X Gunner (u/s confirmed bred) 1/14
Gracie X Blue (u/s confirmed bred) 1/30
Bonnie X Gunner was bred for 3/21 but she just went back into heat and was rebred for 4/26
Maple X Blue bred for 4/26
Mavis has not been bred yet, will likely wait until next cycle
Squeaks was bred for 1/29 but miscarried. I believe she is in heat today so we might bred her. 😁

I hope Tilly takes! This is going to be an exciting kidding season!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Ohh! I love a good kidding race! This should be fun! So currently..here's what's going on..
> Diamond X Gunner (u/s confirmed bred) 1/14
> Gracie X Blue (u/s confirmed bred) 1/30
> Bonnie X Gunner was bred for 3/21 but she just went back into heat and was rebred for 4/26
> ...


The race is on (as long as my girls take that is)! 😁 There is going to be some good competition if all of our girls settle! What a great lineup you have! I hope all of your does take and have a smooth pregnancy and delivery to healthy kids!

Here's what my breeding lineup currently looks like:
Sugar was bred for 4/15. She is due to come into heat any day now, so we'll see if she took.
Tilly x Tater - 4/28
Lucy x Tater 4/29
Dottie x Tater 4/30 

Thanks! It sure is!! I'm hoping to be busy at the end of April!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How exciting! This should be fun! I hope your girls take! Maple’s dam, Squeaks has always taken first try so I’m hoping Maple will be the same!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Squeaks (EOTL B ESCADA) was bred today to Blue. Due 5/2/22. 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Diamond received her CD&T booster yesterday, which means our first baby goats should be 4 weeks away! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wooohooo!! Babies are a comin'! 😍 Love the look on her face! She's like "Wait...I'm gonna be a mom, _again_?!?!?" 😋


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just yesterday we bred our last doe, Mavis, to Blue. Due May 19th. 😁

















Meanwhile, I’m starting to notice some discharge from Diamond. 😁 Very slight, but I can tell we getting close. Due date (Day 145) is 19 days away but I suspect she’ll kid on Day 147 instead of 145. Not noticing any changes in her udder. She should be a 3rd freshener this year so I can’t wait to see how her udder looks this time! 😁 When we ultrasounded her a while ago, the most we ever saw at once was two spines It was late though so she could be hiding another. I only ever saw one spine but that’s because I was scanning, not watching..🙃


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are all the breeding dates and due dates. 😁 The plan changed quite a bit - I wanted everybody in Jan/Feb! We’ve never kidded later than March so this will be interesting! 

Diamond X Gunner 8/22/21 —-> 1/14/22
Gracie X Blue 9/7/21 —-> 1/30/22
Maple X Blue 12/2/21 —-> 4/26/22
Bonnie X Gunner 12/4/21 —-> 4/28/22
Squeaks X Blue 12/9/21 —-> 5/3/22
Mavis X Blue 12/25/21 —-> 5/19/22


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yippee for Mavis and Blue!! I hope all your girls are pregnant now!! This is going to be a really fun kidding season since most of our girls are due so close to each other!! Can't wait for kids to arrive!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yippee for Mavis and Blue!! I hope all your girls are pregnant now!! This is going to be a really fun kidding season since most of our girls are due so close to each other!! Can't wait for kids to arrive!!


Thank you! I really can’t wait - we are both going to be drowning in kids by the end of April! Lol!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Does anybody know if a 2022 kidding Talley has been started yet? I know it’s still 2021 but I’m very anxious to see everybody’s New Years kids! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t think it’s been started yet  @Moers kiko boars @GoofyGoat


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy New Years Everybody!

Diamond is still about 2 weeks away kidding, but I’ve been noticing her udder is starting to fill a little! 😁 Nothing major yet but it looks to me like she is very ready to be done. 😅 Gracie received her CD&T shot yesterday which means she’s about 4 weeks away! 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry I didnt get notified...its 2022..guess I betted get one started!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well we got about 14" of snow here. 😜 Was not happy to see Diamond out underneath the hay feeder instead of her stall while it was still snowing! I guess the other goats weren't letting her in? I moved her in with the three "babies" (I call them babies, but they're really 10-11 months old and pregnant 😂), one of which is her daughter Bonnie. Thankfully they're all getting along okay and nobody has gone on-feed, started coughing, etc. It was in the 60s the day before we got the snow, so I was worried somebody would get sick with the temperature change but so far so good! Still keeping an eye on them just in case.  So far Diamond is pretty comfortable, not going into labor yet. She's about roughly 8-12 days away! 😁 Right now all the goats are just tired of this snow, which is now turning into mud. 😕 Diamond's udder is slowly starting to fill and IMO she looks bigger this year than she did last year. Last year she surprised us with two when we were questioning if she was even bred! Lol!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully everyone's health holds up! I'm excited to see baby pics!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hopefully everyone's health holds up! I'm excited to see baby pics!


Thank you so much! 😁 Thankfully Diamond is a long doe with a nice set of feet and legs so she’s getting around okay, but I can tell she would really rather get the hostages out. 😂 Maybe she won’t follow the doe code this year? 🤪


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Diamond and all the others too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love that Snowy feeder picture! And of course her eating is my favorite! She is a doll!😍💝


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love your sheltered hay feeder! That looks really awesome! 

I can't wait to see Diamond's kids. I wonder if she'll pass her striking color to them!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with Diamond and all the others too!


Thank you so much! 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Love that Snowy feeder picture! And of course her eating is my favorite! She is a doll!😍💝


Thank you! 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I love your sheltered hay feeder! That looks really awesome!
> 
> I can't wait to see Diamond's kids. I wonder if she'll pass her striking color to them!


Thank you so much! We just made them this year and since they can get hay on two sides, it’s really reduced bullying and made it easier for everybody to get some! 😁 Color is really a “least concern” for me but despite that it really is fun to see what kind of colors they can throw! Last year her two kids were cou blanc which I was not expecting at all so I can’t wait to see what she’s hiding this year! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe man, so sorry you got that much snow.....I'd be crying right now if I were you!! 🥶😂

Diamond is so gorgeous!! Can't wait to see her kids! 😍

That hay feeder really is awesome! 🤩


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awe man, so sorry you got that much snow.....I'd be crying right now if I were you!! 🥶😂
> 
> Diamond is so gorgeous!! Can't wait to see her kids! 😍
> 
> That hay feeder really is awesome! 🤩


Thank you! It’s beautiful to look at - not to walk in! 🤣😭


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We have discharge! Just a little bit, but Diamond’s udder is starting to fill some and I know she’s getting close. We got about 2-4 more inches of snow last night but the goats are getting used to it. 🙃 We have a 30% chance of snow on 1/16, so I’m guessing she’s going to kid then. 😅 Udder isn’t super full yet and I don’t think the kids have dropped either so I don’t think she’s going early. Haven’t checked ligaments yet though so we’ll see. 🙃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like Diamond might be in pre-labor now. 😊 I’ll try to keep updating here. 😁


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Looks like Diamond might be in pre-labor now.  I’ll try to keep updating here.


Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

YAY!! I hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Can't wait to see what she has! 😍😄


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much everybody! No babies yet, but we’ve set up our kidding area and moved her in there just in case. Today is Day 145. 😁 It’s taking her a while to settle down though, so we might bring her daughter in with her or put her outside. It’s supposed to be pretty warm today, so an outdoor kidding wouldn’t be bad. 🙃


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you so much everybody! No babies yet, but we’ve set up our kidding area and moved her in there just in case. Today is Day 145. 😁 It’s taking her a while to settle down though, so we might bring her daughter in with her or put her outside. It’s supposed to be pretty warm today, so an outdoor kidding wouldn’t be bad. 🙃


In the days before mine kid I bring them in at night put them in the kidding stalls. And then when they're really close they get to stay there. We are going to have nice weather today too so if you're like us maybe she'll pick today. Then we're supposed to get snow tomorrow and the weekend supposed to be cold so if you have my luck it'll be the coldest point of the weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Still waiting on Diamond. 🙃 In the meantime we ultrasounded our remaining girls. Not sure on exact numbers, but right now it’s looking like:

Maple - 1-2
Bonnie - 2? - 4
Squeaks - 3-5
Mavis - too early 🙃


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's Diamond doing?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, do we have babies yet? I really need to see some new cuties! I'm going crazy over here waiting for my own! 🤪🥴


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Unfortunately I have nothing new to report. 🙃 We thought she would go last night, but she didn’t. We’ve been watching her closely today. A little discharge but her udder just isn’t full yet. Today is 146 so I’m not too worried, since 145 is just the average. Seems like the average in my herd is closer to 148. 🙃 According to the Doe Code, does are to delay one day for ever bell, beeper, whistle or monitor placed on them. We have a camera on her, so I’m thinking she’s gonna hold out longer. Plus her kidding clip is a bit silly looking. lol! Right now she’s in the kidding area with her 2021 doe kid. She seems to be settling down better with her daughter there. Monday is supposed to be warm but windy, with a full moon too, so I have a feeling she’s gonna hold out until then, but it would be a lot nicer if she kidded tomorrow (147). 🙃










Here she is in her kidding area. Her daughter Bonnie keeps trying to lay next to her, but right now Diamond would rather stay alone. She’s a bit restless but seems to be settling down for the night now. 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooo there's a full moon coming. I forgot about animals liking to birth on full moons. Welp, sounds like we are making some progress at least!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww she looks so comfy! Mine have been kidding on day 150 & 152...except for 1 who went 10 days over😱. So, the doe code is very much alive & well. Good luck & happy kidding!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you both! I just really hope she’s following the last part of the doe code too - about giving doelings. Lol! She’s been more restless this morning, but right now she and Bonnie are laying together. Haven’t been down to feed them yet, so I’ll see if her udder has filled more then. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Any babies yet? 🤔🙃


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Still waiting…and waiting… and waiting. 😁 I’m hoping today is the day (148). Her hd has filled a lot more.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Any babies yet? 🤔🙃


No, nothing yet.. She’s taking her time with these ones! Has to make sure they’re evenly baked or something. Lol!

It seems like her ligaments disappeared tonight and her udder has filled much more. Thinking late tonight or tomorrow night as we’ve never had one kid in the morning or early afternoon. 🙂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Sounds like she's getting really close!! 😁 Wonder if Bonnie's ready to be a big sister? 😄


CaramelKittey said:


> Has to make sure they’re evenly baked or something. Lol!


Evenly baked lol! Just make sure you don't bake them too long, Diamond! 😋😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooo its getting exciting! 👀👁👁👀❤💓


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Exciting for sure.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here we have it! One ginormous buckling! 5.9lbs!! Thankfully Diamond had the width and length needed to get him out with a little help! 

It was a bit of a sad day, as she had one DOA doeling too. 😔 1lb, we think she may have passed during labor. It was very disappointing, but I’m thankful she has her buckling. He’s a sweet little guy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a cutie 💕 sorry to hear about the doeling


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 what a sweet little (big) guy!
So sorry to hear about the little doeling.
But so glad you could help Diamond get the big kid out!!! Great job!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww Hes a CHUNK❤! So glad Mama is doing so good! Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw I’m sorry one died The other boy is adorable though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for you loss. 

Congrats, what a cute baby.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much everybody! It was super disappointing, but thankfully our little (giant 😳) buckling is doing okay! He got to spend a couple hours outside today to stretch his legs before the snow comes tomorrow! He is such a sweet and laid-back little kid. And, awesome news, I just heard from his sire's breeder that his sire (Gunner) should qualify for his *B! 💗 I'm not sure if we'll retain this kid as a breeding sire, going to wait until everybody kids before making a decision.  Also have a couple reservations on two farms so that will influence our decisions as well. Thank you so much again everybody for all your support, and tomorrow when we're all stuck inside waiting for the snow to melt, I'll try to upload some more pictures of the little cutie. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, I'm very sorry the about doeling. 🌹 
Congrats on the huge healthy buckling though! 😍
That is super exciting that Gunner will have a *B - congratulations to both of you! 🤗
Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awe, I'm very sorry the about doeling. 🌹
> Congrats on the huge healthy buckling though! 😍
> That is super exciting that Gunner will have a *B - congratulations to both of you! 🤗
> Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


Thank you! 🤗 Here’s a blurry one before my phone died. Lol!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Love the way she was nuzzling him in that first photo. So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Little boy and Diamond are still doing good! We are still stuck on names so I'm coming here for help. 😂 We like the name Maverick, because although he is sweet with us, he is very independent from the other goats. He is very much a free spirit and was a single kid.  We are stuck there. We'd like something to come in front. lol! Dam is Diamond and sire is GunMetal Grey. I really liked the sound of Cedar Shade Lone Star Maverick but we aren't from TX. Haha
Thanks in advance! Open to any suggestions! 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Not sure about the name, but he is so nice looking! ! 🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Not sure about the name, but he is so nice looking! ! 🥰


Thank you! I will try to get a better picture of him sometime soon. 😊 He and Bonnie have the same dam, but different sires. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's stunning! Love his coloring! Will he be sold as a buck or wether (or will you retain him)? I like the name Maverick! You could call him Mav for short. 🥰 💙


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

What a beauty! Love the name Maverick. It suites him


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He's stunning! Love his coloring! Will he be sold as a buck or wether (or will you retain him)? I like the name Maverick! You could call him Mav for short. 🥰 💙


Thank you! We aren't quite sure yet. 🙃 Bonnie's brother, Clyde, was a stunning buck but just didn't have the mammary to back himself up. Maverick's sire, Gunner, now has his *B, as his dam got her star in all three categories as an FF.  My herd is pretty much divided into two lines - A line stronger in mammary but lacking in GA and DS, and a line excelling in GA and DS but lacking in mammary. I would like to combine the two in some way, and I'm wondering if Maverick will be the one to do it. 😁 I'm at least going to wait until Bonnie kids to see if she has a nicer boy and/or mammary system before making a decision. I have two very nice bucks right now though (Gunner and Blue) and plan to retain some daughters to see them freshen. I might have to make some hard cuts this year which I'm not looking forward to. 😕


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> What a beauty! Love the name Maverick. It suites him


Thank you! 😊


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I love the name Maverick! You can call him Mav. A German shepherd puppy that boards at the clinic where I work is named Maverick and he has very similar coloring to your lil guy. 😂 
Other names: Chester, Tobey, Alfie, Max, Tigger, Bongo, Willy


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! We aren't quite sure yet. 🙃 Bonnie's brother, Clyde, was a stunning buck but just didn't have the mammary to back himself up. Maverick's sire, Gunner, now has his *B, as his dam got her star in all three categories as an FF.  My herd is pretty much divided into two lines - A line stronger in mammary but lacking in GA and DS, and a line excelling in GA and DS but lacking in mammary. I would like to combine the two in some way, and I'm wondering if Maverick will be the one to do it. 😁 I'm at least going to wait until Bonnie kids to see if she has a nicer boy and/or mammary system before making a decision. I have two very nice bucks right now though (Gunner and Blue) and plan to retain some daughters to see them freshen. I might have to make some hard cuts this year which I'm not looking forward to. 😕


I know all about those hard choices and it's a bummer I have to do it this year too I wish I could keep them all but I don't have enough energy or resources.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! We aren't quite sure yet. 🙃 Bonnie's brother, Clyde, was a stunning buck but just didn't have the mammary to back himself up. Maverick's sire, Gunner, now has his *B, as his dam got her star in all three categories as an FF.  My herd is pretty much divided into two lines - A line stronger in mammary but lacking in GA and DS, and a line excelling in GA and DS but lacking in mammary. I would like to combine the two in some way, and I'm wondering if Maverick will be the one to do it. 😁 I'm at least going to wait until Bonnie kids to see if she has a nicer boy and/or mammary system before making a decision. I have two very nice bucks right now though (Gunner and Blue) and plan to retain some daughters to see them freshen. I might have to make some hard cuts this year which I'm not looking forward to. 😕


You're welcome! Sounds like a fantastic plan!! 😀 I too might have to make some tough cuts this year. 😔


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m not looking forward to it, and by the end of the year I’ll probably still have everywhere here until I can’t take it anymore. Haha 
I’ll get a lot more data this year after Bonnie and the M&Ms (Mavis and Maple 😝) freshen. The cuts I have to make are quite obvious, but they’ve been here for so long and have served us so well, I think they might just end up living out their days here. 🙃


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Next up is Gracie due on 1/30! Between last night and this morning, we’ve gotten 14” of snow and counting, so we moved Gracie inside last night before the snow started. Her udder is starting to fill but not full yet. She won’t let me feel her ligaments, but she did let me do her kid clip. 🙃 She keeps going back and forth from “I love you” and “don’t ever come near me.” 😂 Meanwhile Diamond and her boy are doing well! Maverick has now doubled his birth weight!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, so glad to hear Diamond and Mav are doing well. 💕
I can't wait to see what Gracie is hiding! 😍
That's a lot of snow - stay safe!! Looks like we are going to get about a foot of snow this Wednesday and Thursday. I am NOT looking forward to that at all. 🥶😭


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy crow, that is a lot of snow!

I love the name Maverick for your little guy. Have you come up with anything to put in front of it? What about Jersey Maverick?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, so glad to hear Diamond and Mav are doing well. 💕
> I can't wait to see what Gracie is hiding! 😍
> That's a lot of snow - stay safe!! Looks like we are going to get about a foot of snow this Wednesday and Thursday. I am NOT looking forward to that at all. 🥶😭


Yikes! Stay safe, hopefully you get less! Goat chores in snow are NOT fun. 😒

And thank you! It’s more snow than I’m used too! That’s the second time this year we got 14”+! The wind chill tonight is supposed to be -10, so just trying to make sure things don’t get icy. 😬 So far everybody seems to be okay, but we will be keeping an eye on them as the temp starts to drop today.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Holy crow, that is a lot of snow!
> 
> I love the name Maverick for your little guy. Have you come up with anything to put in front of it? What about Jersey Maverick?


Thank you! We’re still thinking, I’ll add that to the pot of names! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! We’re still thinking, I’ll add that to the pot of names!
> View attachment 221198


What about Bret or Bart Maverick? Like from the old western Maverick.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie is on Day 145 today! Udder is filling but I know it can fill a lot more. 😉 It seems like the kids are starting to drop, but I think we have time. Poor girl looks like she is ready to get the little terrorist out!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! You go, Gracie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So big. Happy kidding.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Has Gracie released her hostages yet? 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Gracie is lookin’ good!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I sure hope that poor girl goes soon lol my knees and back hurt just looking at her lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

What a night! Gracie had TRIPLETS! Meant to post this yesterday and totoally forgot, sorry. 😕 Gracie started showing signs of active labor around 7:30 Pm on Feb 1st. Staring off into nowhere and contractions. We figured she would kid tonight but weren’t sure when. Stayed with her for a couple hours or so then went up to try and sleep a bit because we figured we had a long night ahead. 😅 Mom got about five minutes of sleep when I woke her up to tell her Gracie was pushing! First kid (boy) came out at 11:48 PM Feb 1st. She had a single on ultrasound but, she still looked huge! We tried to bounce her and we didn’t really know what we were feeling for, but it seemed like there were more. We stayed with her for two hours getting that baby up, dried off and nursing. We both went up to bed but kept an eye on the cameras. (We wanted to give Gracie time to bond with her baby, and at the time we thought that was the only one) Around 3:10 AM Feb. 2nd, Mom noticed her licking something, figured it was the placenta and went down to clean it up. NOT the placenta, it was another boy! She ran to get me (I had slept for 20 minutes 😂) then ran back down and helped Gracie deliver a slightly breach (rear end out first) third baby! A DOE! They came out one after the other, so fast! We stayed with them getting them cleaned up and dry for a long time. Poor Gracie is a bit overwhelmed but getting the hang of it! She has now passed the placenta, so I think we’re done. 😁 In hindsight, I do believe giving her a calcium drench would’ve helped, since her pushing was weak. I’m so thankful those kids were alive. It seemed like there was only one placenta, but there were a few other sacs (took pictures if anybody wants to see 😬) and I’m not sure what they do. No babies inside, but they didn’t look like the placenta. Anyways, the babies seem to be doing good! I’ve been supplementally bottle feeding the 2nd boy. Gracie is producing plenty of milk for them but he’s having trouble nursing. Gracie didn’t really bond with him as much since the girl came soon after. He got cold too, so had to warm him up before we could let him nurse. Just so thankful all were alive since it was about 3 1/2 hours between the first boy and the second! All normal birth weights too, first boy 3.5, second boy 3.9, third girl 2.9. 😁 And bonus, I think all are polled! 🤗


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

they are so adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What and amazing story! They are super duper cute! Which one is the girl?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! Congratulations, @CaramelKittey and Gracie!! 🥳 I'm so glad that Gracie and all three of her kids are doing well. They're all stunning!! 🤩💕 Do you know if you'll be retaining any yet?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute! I'm glad they all made it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job, @CaramelKittey , mom and Gracie!!!!
I am so glad the kids are all alive and well!
They are adorable!
If you have oral B-complex, I would give each kid a pea sized dollop, especially the one who is a bit weak at nursing.
Congratulations!!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 

They are adorable.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much everybody! 💗

@MellonFriend Thank you! The solid chocolate is the girl 🥰








@Dandy Hill Farm Thank you! We will definitely be keeping the girl, I really wanted a girl out of this cross! Already seeing an improvement on Gracie in her rear leg angulation (again, fixed in one generation 😁), front leg placement (Gracie's are too far forward, this girl's are slightly better IMO and she still has unfolding to do!), and I love the udders from both sides. Blue's dam Berlin, and sire's dam Dust Bunny should help bring in the teat placement a little more, and straighten them too. Love the length of all the kids! I like the boys a lot but have no use for them in my herd. Would love to use them on Squeaks, Mavis or Maple but, he wouldn't bring much into Squeaks' line as far as mammary system goes that my other bucks couldn't already. Would be a nice line breeding on some does I love, but I love the bucks I have, and since both boys are polled, I could only use them on Squeaks anyways. 🙃 I have some nice pet homes lined up they might be able to go too! I'll be retaining them until weaned (10-12 weeks) so maybe if they turn out just spectacular and better than what I have (not sure if that'll happen) I'll keep them intact and if I don't like the results, castrate and sell as pets later. Soooo many options. 😁

@MadHouse Thank you, that is a wonderful idea! Thankfully all are nursing super well now! The middle boy isn't really nursing from Gracie due to the timing of everything, so I've still been bottle feeding him and he is strong and well thankfully! She's not rejecting him. They all lay together, and she comes when he screams (He is a screamer!) but at this point he knows I'm the one with the bottle and doesn't bother nursing. 😆 Gracie has been really good about letting me milk her to get fresh warm milk for him. Poor thing only had triplets but had enough milk for a whole herd! We're doing milk test this year, so yay! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She is so adorable!!! Sounds like you have a very well-thought-out plan! Glad to hear everyone is continuing to do well! Good luck with milk testing!! 😁💜


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

CaramelKittey said:


> What a night! Gracie had TRIPLETS! Meant to post this yesterday and totoally forgot, sorry.  Gracie started showing signs of active labor around 7:30 Pm on Feb 1st. Staring off into nowhere and contractions. We figured she would kid tonight but weren’t sure when. Stayed with her for a couple hours or so then went up to try and sleep a bit because we figured we had a long night ahead.  Mom got about five minutes of sleep when I woke her up to tell her Gracie was pushing! First kid (boy) came out at 11:48 PM Feb 1st. She had a single on ultrasound but, she still looked huge! We tried to bounce her and we didn’t really know what we were feeling for, but it seemed like there were more. We stayed with her for two hours getting that baby up, dried off and nursing. We both went up to bed but kept an eye on the cameras. (We wanted to give Gracie time to bond with her baby, and at the time we thought that was the only one) Around 3:10 AM Feb. 2nd, Mom noticed her licking something, figured it was the placenta and went down to clean it up. NOT the placenta, it was another boy! She ran to get me (I had slept for 20 minutes ) then ran back down and helped Gracie deliver a slightly breach (rear end out first) third baby! A DOE! They came out one after the other, so fast! We stayed with them getting them cleaned up and dry for a long time. Poor Gracie is a bit overwhelmed but getting the hang of it! She has now passed the placenta, so I think we’re done.  In hindsight, I do believe giving her a calcium drench would’ve helped, since her pushing was weak. I’m so thankful those kids were alive. It seemed like there was only one placenta, but there were a few other sacs (took pictures if anybody wants to see ) and I’m not sure what they do. No babies inside, but they didn’t look like the placenta. Anyways, the babies seem to be doing good! I’ve been supplementally bottle feeding the 2nd boy. Gracie is producing plenty of milk for them but he’s having trouble nursing. Gracie didn’t really bond with him as much since the girl came soon after. He got cold too, so had to warm him up before we could let him nurse. Just so thankful all were alive since it was about 3 1/2 hours between the first boy and the second! All normal birth weights too, first boy 3.5, second boy 3.9, third girl 2.9.  And bonus, I think all are polled!
> 
> View attachment 221734
> 
> View attachment 221733


Sounds like you had a long night and I’m glad everything went well! Long nights are always worth it when everything turns out alright! 
I would like to see a picture is what you aren’t sure if it’s a placenta or what. (If it’s ok with everybody else)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sounds like you had a long night and I’m glad everything went well! Long nights are always worth it when everything turns out alright!
> I would like to see a picture is what you aren’t sure if it’s a placenta or what. (If it’s ok with everybody else)


Thank you! And yes, very worth it! I'll PM it too you. 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She is so adorable!!! Sounds like you have a very well-thought-out plan! Glad to hear everyone is continuing to do well! Good luck with milk testing!! 😁💜


Thank you so much! 😊 First test was sent in and recorded (just on Diamond) a few days ago, can’t wait to see results! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She is so adorable!!! Sounds like you have a very well-thought-out plan! Glad to hear everyone is continuing to do well! Good luck with milk testing!! 😁💜


Thank you so much! And I’d like to point out for any new goats owners (I know you know this ☺) that the traits I listed are not necessarily the most important traits. They are important, but wouldn’t be a deal breaker for me when buying a goat if I think that goat could really add something to my herd. 🙂 The reason I didn’t mention anything else is because 1) I didn’t see an improvement because both dam and sire are strong in that category, 2) I didn’t see an improvement because neither dam nor sire are strong in that category, or 3) she’s still unfolding so I can’t speak for it yet. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's all the mommas and babies doing? 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How's all the mommas and babies doing? 😊


Hi! Thanks for checking in! Everybody is doing really well! We’ve had some nice weather lately so all the babies have been able to spend plenty of time outside! Here are some 










































We did some ultrasounds on the other does a couple days ago.  It’s a bit late so these numbers are just guesses, but here are the results!

Maple X Blue - Just looked like one
Bonnie X Gunner - I’d say at least two, but possibly three! 😁
Squeaks X Blue - pretty sure we saw four heads! Poor thing is already doing the pregnancy waddle and has three months to go! 
Mavis x Blue - Looks like 2-3. 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for the update and pictures!! So glad to hear everyone is doing well. 😊 All those chocolate babies are just _stunning_!! 🤩 I can't wait to see what your other does end up having! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww they are cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I’m not looking forward to it, and by the end of the year I’ll probably still have everywhere here until I can’t take it anymore. Haha
> I’ll get a lot more data this year after Bonnie and the M&Ms (Mavis and Maple 😝) freshen. The cuts I have to make are quite obvious, but they’ve been here for so long and have served us so well, I think they might just end up living out their days here. 🙃


I have several that way. They have earned the right to retire in peace. Not to mention they become so much my girls it would be afraid of what might happen to them. I was wondering a bit with the kids but I'm not as attached, and don't feel like I owe them as much.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks for the update and pictures!! So glad to hear everyone is doing well. 😊 All those chocolate babies are just _stunning_!! 🤩 I can't wait to see what your other does end up having! 💕


Thank you so much! I love them all. 😆 I just need somebody to very bluntly explain to me why I can’t keep them all! Lol! Can’t wait to see your girls kid, and Tater’s first kids! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Pre-fresh udders coming in on Bonnie and Maple! Can't believe these girls are only a month away! Bonnie doesn't look huge but looks to be carrying her kids deep with strong body capacity. I really thought we saw 3, maybe 4, but also maybe just 2 on ultrasound so it looks like it'll be a surprise! Really exciting about the way she is maturing! Maple is coming along too, but she doesn't even look pregnant. 🤷‍♀️ Both times we ultrasounded her, it looked like a single, so maybe she has one little doeling in there for me. 🙂


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

This picture was taken 3/8. Poor Squeaks is even larger and still has a 5-6 weeks to go! Poor thing! Have seen a lot of friends dealing with toxemia this year so we purchased a blood test kit to monitor her ketones just in case. So far she is hanging in there, breathing heavy but has a strong appetite and seems healthy. (And no, the whole pen isn't dirt, just this one area where they spend their time waiting to be fed 🙃)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I just love Bonnie's and Maple's little udder bumps!! Dottie also started developing a lil' udder not too long go. Almost only one more month until her and Lucy's due dates (I'll have to update my thread soon)! Poor, Squeaks. She's so big! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the other beautiful kids you get this year! 😍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I just love Bonnie's and Maple's little udder bumps!! Dottie also started developing a lil' udder not too long ago. Almost only one more month until her and Lucy's due dates (I'll have to update my thread soon)! Poor, Squeaks. She's so big! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the other beautiful kids you get this year! 😍


Thanks so much! Aww, can't wait to see Dottie! 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little udders! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! New little udders are the cutest! Can’t wait to see their kids!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks everybody! We are anxiously waiting!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Bonnie’s udder is starting to come along! Not too much progress with the other girls. Bonnie actually had a bit of discharge a couple days ago but no more now, assuming that was the mucus plug. No sign from Maple yet, but I know her dam shows no signs leading up to labor other than slight discomfort. Once her dam showed any mucus, babies were due within the hour. Assuming her daughters will be the same way. 🙃 Super excited with how Bonnie’s udder is shaping up, especially considering we are still 3 1/2 weeks away!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Can’t believe tomorrow marks Day 145 for Maple! Her FF udder is coming in. This picture was taken a couple days ago, it’s filled more since then. Loving the improvements I’m seeing compared to her dam! It isn’t perfect, but encouraging. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I can't believe how fast our girls' due dates are approaching (Lucy's on day 142 and Dottie's on day 140 - I posted some updated pictures of them on my kidding thread a few days ago 😊)!! Love Maple's adorable little udder and face. 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! She’s beautiful! Can’t wait to see her babies!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

SURPRISE!

Maple went early on us! I had made that initial thread in the car while running errands. When we arrived home, Maple already had a 3lb buckling dried off and licked clean! This is the second birth we haven’t been home for in all the times we’ve done it, the first time we’ve had a doe kid outside (not in a special stall) and the first time we’ve had a doe go early! Maple likes to do things her own way. 😆

Anyways, here he is! Looks like a chocolate chamois, not that color matters, just fun to see what comes out. I didn’t think one bit about color with the breeding, but I love genetics and as we get close to kidding I like to try and figure out what might come out just for fun, and this isn’t what I was expecting at all! Although it does make sense looking back as Maple’s full brother is chamois. 😄


















Since Maple is an FF, this picture marks the first time she has ever nursed a kid. She was patient but super confused, I can’t blame her. 😆 After I helped the two of them out they are starting to get the hang of it together.
























No blue eyes but 99% sure this kid is polled which is nice! Our kid count so far this year is 4 bucks, 1 doe! And 4 polled, 1 horned (now disbudded).


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't believe how fast our girls' due dates are approaching (Lucy's on day 142 and Dottie's on day 140 - I posted some updated pictures of them on my kidding thread a few days ago 😊)!! Love Maple's adorable little udder and face. 🥰


Thank you! The kidding race between Bonnie and Lucy is on! Bonnie is on day 142 today as well! 😄


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! She’s beautiful! Can’t wait to see her babies!


Thank you! 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad she figured it all out. Her confusion comes through in that picture of her nursing her kid. He sure is adorable


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! He’s so cute! And I love the focused look on Maple’s face while nursing him.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you both! 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! I’m glad all went well, even though you weren’t there for the kidding!
The little boy is adorable! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, he's so precious!! I'm so glad everything went well and that they both got the hang of nursing. Congrats! 🥰 

A Bonnie/Lucy kidding race is on! I'm betting Bonnie will win though as Lucy isn't showing any signs or acting like she'll go soon....she'll probably hold on to them as long as she can lol. Is Bonnie showing any signs that she'll go soon-ish? Sugar is due 5/4 so we could also have a Sugar/Squeaks kidding race! So exciting! 😍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, he's so precious!! I'm so glad everything went well and that they both got the hang of nursing. Congrats! 🥰
> 
> A Bonnie/Lucy kidding race is on! I'm betting Bonnie will win though as Lucy isn't showing any signs or acting like she'll go soon....she'll probably hold on to them as long as she can lol. Is Bonnie showing any signs that she'll go soon-ish? Sugar is due 5/4 so we could also have a Sugar/Squeaks kidding race! So exciting! 😍


Thanks so much! 😁 How exciting!

Bonnie’s ligaments seemed gone tonight! No discharge. Udder isn’t tight yet. She’s very uncomfortable. 🙃


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re gorgeous! Looks like they have a nice kidding suite! Congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> They’re gorgeous! Looks like they have a nice kidding suite! Congratulations!


Thanks so much! It’s working. 😄


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! Bonnie went way earlier than expected and had two bucklings this afternoon! They were each 4.1lbs! Both boys are doing really well! The delivery went fine, can’t complain since Bonnie is an FF. 😁 First kid (I think he’s considered a broken cou clair?) came out nose and toes but his heat was HUGE! Second kid came out head first but his legs were tucked underneath so it wasn’t too hard for her. 🙂 Interestingly, Bonnie had two placentas! That’s a first for us.

Seriously considering retaining one of these guys! This pedigree is packed with *B, milk stars, GCH, SG and nice LA scores! I think one of these boys is polled and one will need disbudding. I hate to make my decisions like that but all but two of my girls who aren’t close relatives are disbudded.

Its funny, each of these boys look like their grandsires color-wise! The first buckling looks like Gunner’s sire, *B CUATLILREDBARN Sir Charms, and the other looks like Bonnie’s sire, Top Hat Farm LX Purple Rain. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh! Congratulations!! So glad all went well, they are both very beautiful. 😍 I think you should definitely hold on to one of them for at least a little while to see how he matures. 😊 Now if I can just get my girls to give me some kids.....tell me all your secrets lol! 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats! I think you should keep one too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! They are super cute!!
I am glad all went so well for Bonnie! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are so cute 🥰 
Congratulations 🎊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh! Congratulations!! So glad all went well, they are both very beautiful. 😍 I think you should definitely hold on to one of them for at least a little while to see how he matures. 😊 Now if I can just get my girls to give me some kids.....tell me all your secrets lol! 😅


Thank you so much! Both will still until at least 12 weeks when they are weaned. 😁

I don’t think you want my secrets. 😂 6/7 kids this year have been bucks! 😭


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Congrats! I think you should keep one too!


Thank you! 😁 Does 4 bucks to 10 does sound like a reasonable number? 😂


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! They are super cute!!
> I am glad all went so well for Bonnie! 🥰


Thank you so much! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> They are so cute 🥰
> Congratulations 🎊


Thank you! 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you!  Does 4 bucks to 10 does sound like a reasonable number?


Yes! I have 2 bucks to 3 does.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I don’t think you want my secrets. 😂 6/7 kids this year have been bucks! 😭


Lol. But I honestly did think yesterday that poor Caramel has only gotten one live doe this year! How sad! I hope the rest of your pregnant does have nothing but girls! 🤞🎀


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lol. But I honestly did think yesterday that poor Caramel has only gotten one live doe this year! How sad! I hope the rest of your pregnant does have nothing but girls! 🤞🎀


It’s been a buck year. 😅 A lot of people I know are flooded with boys! Crazy! 

And thank you! We actually did have girls today, updating in a minute. 😉


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

What a crazy day, wasn’t expecting this at all! EOTL B Escada, or more lovingly known as “Squeaks” (we bought her as a 2 y/o FF, but she was actually the smallest from a liter of 5 DOES!) had triplets today! Two doelings and one buckling. 😁 We weren’t expecting this at all - she went 5 days early! Can’t believe she had two girls, I was starting to think it was impossible. 😂

First baby (big boy - 3.7lbs 😒) came out head first with one leg forward and one leg back. “Squeaks” may be small but she is wide, and after a little assistance we got him out. Just a couple minutes later, the black doeling (2.6lbs) shot out! I always help dry the kids off of course, but this was a first for me as far as being the one to pull out the kid. 😄 Within seconds, the buckskin doeling (2.6lbs) (she has the black head) came out breach - back first. And I don’t mean back end first, I mean the chine/loin area of the back first, but she shot out anyway! Love wide does! The force they came out with was incredible! And then came the placenta. Squeaks likes to get it over with very quickly, she’s always been that way! 😁

Here are some pictures of the new additions! The buckling along with Maple’s buckling will probably go as pets once weaned. I really didn’t plan on retaining any doelings from Squeaks. I retained her two daughters from last year (Mavis & Maple) and both made lots of improvements on her but are still from a slower maturing line. It probably won’t be easy but I’m not sure how long I’ll be keeping them. They’d only go to the perfect home of course or they’d stay. I just don’t want so many Squeaks daughters in my herd when truthfully she isn’t my best doe. I really love the style Blue is stamping his kids with though! I think it’s fun to raise up littermates so if I do end up retaining them, I’d probably keep both. 😄 I’ll have to check inbred percentage and look over pedigrees to see if it’s straight, but I’m already thinking they could be a really nice match with one of Bonnie’s boys. 😍 I’ve always wanted to blend those lines! 

But seriously, they’re less than 24 hours old and I’m planning their future. 🤣 I’m crazy.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Glad you finally got some girls!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Oops - forgot to add photos! Here they are: 😄









Squeaks says, “Look 










Top is one of the doelings (Baby #2), I _think_ she has blue eyes. 😄 Middle is the boy (Baby#1) and bottom is the second doeling (Baby#3). ❤


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Congratulations! Glad you finally got some girls!


Thank you! Me too. 😂 I knew if I was gonna get any, it would be from the doe I didn’t want to retain any from. Still super excited about them though! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are just the cutest! I love the buckskins. That's always how it goes, finally get girls and they aren't the ones you want. Dang doe code...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congratulations on your surprise kidding… don’t discount your other doe yet!! She could still give you a pretty little girl 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats! They sure are cute!  I love buckskins!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness!! Squeaks is a little overachiever! Congrats on the healthy momma and kids. I'm so glad you you finally got some girls (even if they aren't from the doe you wanted to retain girls from lol). I'm like you, already planning the future for my kids when they are only a few hours old. 😬😄


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
I am so glad you were there to assist and that all went well!
Beautiful kids! 💜


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> They are just the cutest! I love the buckskins. That's always how it goes, finally get girls and they aren't the ones you want. Dang doe code...


Thank you! It’s so funny because the sire’s dam and sire’s dam’s sister are both buckskin - one with a black poll and one with a white poll. I know Squeaks has given buckskin before so it probably came from her, just funny how their heads came out. 😁

And Bonus: I think the black doeling has blue eyes! Not that it matters, but it’s super cute. ❤


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Congratulations on your surprise kidding… don’t discount your other doe yet!! She could still give you a pretty little girl 💕


Thank you so much! I hope she (Mavis) does! I didn’t plan on retaining from her either but she might surprise me! She’s a littermate to Maple and I loved the Maple x Blue cross so maybe Mavis’ kids will be nice too. 😊 Thinking she’s got two.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Congrats! They sure are cute!  I love buckskins!


Thank you! 😁 Always happy to get a straight pattern without the mold. 😜


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness!! Squeaks is a little overachiever! Congrats on the healthy momma and kids. I'm so glad you you finally got some girls (even if they aren't from the doe you wanted to retain girls from lol). I'm like you, already planning the future for my kids when they are only a few hours old. 😬😄


Thank you so much! She is! 😁 This is her 4th freshening, FF was two boys, 2F was two boys, 3F was 2 girls and 4F was two girls and a boy! Can’t complain. 😊 In addition to that, I’m pleased with how her udder is looking this year. She wasn’t raised a show doe and isn’t competitive, but it gives me hope for her daughters. 🙂 I’ve learned you have to be soooo patient with this line!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!
> I am so glad you were there to assist and that all went well!
> Beautiful kids! 💜


Thank you so much! Squeaks might not be the best doe in my herd, but she has the best temperament and is the best mother. ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Cedar Shade MavisJustAintRight is in the kidding stall! Not sure if she’ll go today. Had trouble finding ligaments. If they’re there, they’re pretty far down. 🙃 Udder is starting to fill. She’s a bit spacey and restless. If she’s anything like her littermate sister, her udder probably won’t fill until the last minute and probably won’t look full even then. 🙃 Maple’s udder has probably doubled in size/capacity since she freshened! Anxious to see what happens with Mavis. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Hope you get babies soon and everything goes well!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Mavis!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks everybody! No babies yet. She seemed lonely so we put Janie in with her. 🙃 Looks like she is gonna take her time with this one. 😅


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Still waiting. She seemed miserable in the stall and kept trying to escape. 🙃 She’s back in the pen now to get some time to run around and hopefully get things moving. Udder is still filling but not tight. Seems like the ligaments are gone but no pushing yet.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Do you have any JustAintRight kids yet? 😜😂😄


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mavis


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She did it! She had a little girl (~2lbs) and a 3.8lb buckling. 😁


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Great job Mavis!
Beautiful kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They're adorable 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats, @CaramelKittey and Mavis!!! They sure are cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  And a little buckskin girl too! They’re both adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yay! Great job Mavis!
> Beautiful kids!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute, congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! They're adorable 😍


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! Congrats, @CaramelKittey and Mavis!!! They sure are cute!


Thank you!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!  And a little buckskin girl too! They’re both adorable. Congratulations!


Thank you! That little girl has stolen my heart. 😅


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Our 2022 kidding season has finally come to a close! In total this year we had 12 kids, 8 boys and 4 girls! Really happy with this year’s kid crop. Just wish more were girls. 😜 In addition to that, I’m super happy about Bonnie’s FF udder and am awaiting her and Maple’s first milk test results. 😁 

Now comes the hard part of making cuts and choosing keepers. Of 4 girls born this year, sadly one has a heart murmur. 😔 As for the other 3, two are from Escada and 1 from Mavis. One of Escada’s doelings is already spoken for, so now to choose between Mavis or Escada’s girl! Or both. 😂 Thinking I might freshen both and keep the better one. I think Mavis will be moving onto a new herd this year. I was hoping I could let her go with her doe kid, but ugh her kid turned out so much prettier than I expected! Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue has fixed just about every issue I hoped he would in my girls! He stamps his kids with such style! 😍 This will be hard…


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Whenever you have the time to share some pictures of your girls' udders, I'd love to see them!! 😊
Making cuts is never easier but oh so necessary. If only we could keep them all. . . 
Glad to hear Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue is improving your does' conformation!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Whenever you have the time to share some pictures of your girls' udders, I'd love to see them!! 😊
> Making cuts is never easier but oh so necessary. If only we could keep them all. . .
> Glad to hear Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue is improving your does' conformation!


Oh, forgot about that! I meant to post some. I’ve been having issues with my computer (nothing serious, it just likes to update or restart whenever I turn it on..) and they are all on there. 🙃


----------

